# Help finding fulfillment service w/ USA made T's



## mforman2983 (Nov 20, 2013)

A customer recently reached out to me to get shirts made. He says he is currently paying $12 a shirt and wants to see if we can beat it. He wants shirts that are made in the USA, so I know that will add to the cost but the prices I'm getting are ridiculous. It is a 2 color front, 2 color back on safety green shirts, minimum of 200 shirts. For this I am seeing something like $14.30 as the lowest price for that many shirts. Could anyone point me in the direction of a fulfillment service offering clothes made in the USA that won't cost an arm and a leg? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
-Michael
T-Shirts N Stuff


----------



## militree (Jan 25, 2013)

This guy clearly doesn't understand the industry, for Screen Printing there is an inherent cost in setting up meshes, for DTG there is the additional cost of pre-treatment.

If he isn't ready to pay $12 for two colour front and back prints on safety green then he needs to look at China / Turkey / Bangladesh or Vietnam


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.jensenapparel.com/


----------

